# whats the job situation in Canada?



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

being an oil analyst (Chemist) I was thinking to move to Canada. Any suggestions & guidance will be highly appreciated. TIA


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Maham_dubai said:


> being an oil analyst (Chemist) I was thinking to move to Canada. Any suggestions & guidance will be highly appreciated. TIA


there are plenty of labs in Canada doing environmental type analysis as well as the petrochemical companies.

Saying that I, was laid off from my lab management job (Ontario) and it took me 11 months to find a new position (in Saskatchewan).

try the Websites for companies like Maxxam and Bodycote as well as the petrochemical companies.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Maham_dubai said:


> being an oil analyst (Chemist) I was thinking to move to Canada. Any suggestions & guidance will be highly appreciated. TIA



The situation is improving. There are 2 or 3 refineries in the Vancouver area.


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for all.


----------

